# Magnatune



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Are there any members here? It seems like a lot of money (US$299)?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

You may be better off searching for artists to support on bandcamp or similar sites.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Is that still going? I used to listen to new artists from there; they had some good baroque music.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I've explored the possibility of joining up with that service, but the charges are pretty steep for what you get. I tried the free service quite a while ago, and it was fine as long as the "commercial" breaks occurred at the end of the tracks, but when they started to embed over the music with frequent calls to subscribe, I decided to call it quits, as I found it quite "evil".


----------



## Mood Drifter (Apr 11, 2018)

Antiquarian said:


> I've explored the possibility of joining up with that service, but the charges are pretty steep for what you get. I tried the free service quite a while ago, and it was fine as long as the "commercial" breaks occurred at the end of the tracks, but when they started to embed over the music with frequent calls to subscribe, I decided to call it quits, as I found it quite "evil".


It's not "evil" to want to pay the rent. If they let you get away annoyance-free with paying nothing for the sheer volume of music they would offer, you'd likely never feel compelled to subscribe. Magnatune used to offer a pay-by-month option but I guess people were being stingy there, also.

I'm not their apologist or anything, I've dug into Magnatune quite a lot before and never bought in. There's something just ... weird... about Magnatune. That damned mascot and its grin. It's marketing stunts and make no mistake. You do get a lot of classical music on Magnatune, but it's nothing remarkable compared to a mainstream streaming service like Spotify or Amazon Music. In fact, many of the Magnatune artists _ARE_ on those services.


----------

